# Sisley



## Filmfreak (Feb 21, 2015)

I couldn't find a dedicated Sisley thread, so I thought I'd start one since Sisley seems to tentatively release some more make-up stuff.
  There are two new palettes on the market which are already available in Sisley's online shop.

  I couldn't decide what I wanted to buy, TF's duos, some more of the Givenchy palettes, the YSL Tuxedo, so I finally skipped them all and bought the Sisley "Dream" palette instead. It's a combination of rose, beige and brown shades, nothing "exciting", but the swatches convinced me that it's a must-have for me.

  The other palette, "Mystery" is a combination of greys and blues, also lovely, but I think I'd rather get Givenchy's "Ecume" if I wanted more blues. Which I don't, since I've checked my stash and there are more than enough blue-themed palettes which I don't use very often!

  The palettes are quite expensive, 70€, like everything from Sisley, but I have some of their products and was never disappointed, so I don't mind spending a bit more there.
  Plus, if you buy the palette in their online shop there's a nice welcome gift for new customers (at least on the German site). Alternatively, Germans can buy both palettes from Parfumdreams for 60,20 €.


----------



## Filmfreak (Feb 27, 2015)

The Sisley palette has arrived as well. Quality- and colorwise this is very close to Nude Dip. If anyone missed out on that one, go get the Sisley instead, you won't be disappointed.
  The palette is a bit more rosy, with a champagne and light rose shade, and two browns, a rose-golden and a cooler toned rose-greyish brown. So compared to Nude Dip it has two dark shades, while Nude Dip has three light ones. But all in all it's basically a similar combination and the quality is the same, very soft, superior pigmentation and a satiny shimmer.

  The Sisley gift was very generous too, lots of skincare goodies and a mini Phyto lip shine. The latter is simply fantastic, I'll definitely get some of them. Shiny and shimmery, but not in a tacky way. I got a color that is close to TF's Michael, very pretty. I also like that the lip shines have a lot of the qualities of a gloss, but aren't sticky on the lips. They rather feel like a lip balm.

  So, Sisley didn't disappoint. The only downside is that I'm going to love not only the lip shines, but a lot of those skincare items as well. My wallet already gave me a squeak of protest!


----------



## katred (Feb 27, 2015)

Sisley is one of those brands I'm afraid to start loving. I have one of their eye shadows and it is beautiful. Those palettes look tempting...


----------



## Monsy (Feb 27, 2015)

katred said:


> Sisley is one of those brands I'm afraid to start loving.










  I am very interested in their face masks. Everyone raves about them.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 21, 2015)

I am back to this thread. any new Sisley lovers? 
  I want to try some of their stuff. Like those chubby lip pencils, masks... they are so pricey I am scared I will like them


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 21, 2015)

The photo lip twists are so nice. I love the pink and red.


----------



## Filmfreak (Jul 22, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> The photo lip twists are so nice. I love the pink and red.


I don't even dare to go to the Sisley website and look at them. I just couldn't resist buying all of them.


----------



## Haviggi (Jul 26, 2015)

These illuminating blush powders are winners for me but I so don't want to ruin the beautiful patterns on both of them !!!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 26, 2015)

Yess i want the  left one so bad


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 28, 2017)

Resurrecting this thread


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 28, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Resurrecting this thread


----------



## Monsy (Mar 1, 2017)

woohoooo


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 1, 2017)

Phyto Lip Twist - lipstick balms - LOVE!!!

2 Baby - A beautiful soft rose pink, 6 Cherry - GORGEOUS everyday wearable cherry red, 5 Berry - very pretty plummy berry, 7 Havana waterproof eye shadow - bronze deep brown.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 1, 2017)

i've heard so many great things about those


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 1, 2017)

Adding 2 and 6 to my list! How do you like the eyeshadow stick?


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 1, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Adding 2 and 6 to my list! How do you like the eyeshadow stick?



They are even prettier on in person  The eyeshadow - I like the shade a lot, but mine seemed a bit stiff & kind of hard to smudge out. I wondered if it was old stock or something.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 1, 2017)

Monsy said:


> i've heard so many great things about those



I LOVE them more than any products I own like these...& that's A LOT lol


----------



## Monsy (Mar 1, 2017)

boom! that's a serious statement


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 1, 2017)

The colors & texture are perfection.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 1, 2017)

Here is 11


----------



## Monsy (Mar 1, 2017)

I need to freaking run away from this thread before you all ruin me!


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 1, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I need to freaking run away from this thread before you all ruin me!



Just one won't hurt


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 1, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Here is 11
> View attachment 58879
> 
> View attachment 58880



OOh, that is pretty Thank you!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 1, 2017)

And...I just ordered 4 Pinky


----------



## Monsy (Mar 3, 2017)

A Little Bit etc.: New In: Sisley Phyto-Twist Blush Sticks

i thought [MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION] would love these


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 3, 2017)

Monsy said:


> A Little Bit etc.: New In: Sisley Phyto-Twist Blush Sticks
> 
> i thought  @elegant-one  would love these



Haha...I'm on it!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 6, 2017)

This place is dangerous


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 6, 2017)

I just ordered Poppy lip twist


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 6, 2017)

Swatches of Pinky and Poppy? 

Also, how does Pinky compare to Baby?


----------



## boschicka (Mar 6, 2017)

I just got the new powder brush.  So soffffft.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 6, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Swatches of Pinky and Poppy?
> 
> Also, how does Pinky compare to Baby?




Yes for sure!  I promise not to drink while I upload them LOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (since I screwed up my Nars pics)


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 6, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I just got the new powder brush.  So soffffft.



I just read that they are super soft. I NEED more brushes LOL


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 6, 2017)

I used the buffer cream sample I had. I didn't care for the smell at all, but my skin looked nice & was very smooth after using it.

Hey, I'm thinking of the new bronzer. What do you guys think of it? I should probably get the lighter shade - right?


----------



## Monsy (Mar 6, 2017)

I liked the buffer it is nice and gentle.

if you get the lighter bronzer let me know i was eyeing it too


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 6, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I liked the buffer it is nice and gentle.
> 
> if you get the lighter bronzer let me know i was eyeing it too




It looks really pretty. I couldn't find any swatches of the lighter one.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 6, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I just got the new powder brush.  So soffffft.



(Pretends didn't see this...)


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 8, 2017)

Pinky #4 - a very pretty rose pale fuchsia. It's lovely looking on the lips. I compared it to #2 Baby which is a much softer/lighter pink.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 9, 2017)

Poppy - on, it's a deeper strawberry red. It looks more of a lighter strawberry in the pics, but the lips deepen it a bit. I would have thought it would have been more of an orange red, but not really. It's GORGEOUS on.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello friends - I have some swatches to share!








As far as their order - Im not sure how these will upload (my pics have been getting rotated) so hopefully this makes sense...

Starting at my wrist and going left to right and then down:

Top two:
sugar is the light candy pink on the left
baby is the warmer pink to the right 

next two down:
Love on the left and Poppy on the right 

bottom shade is Cherry


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 10, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Hello friends - I have some swatches to share!
> 
> View attachment 59093
> 
> ...



I want Love next  Thanks for the swatches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 15, 2017)

Beauty Professor: Sisley-Paris Spotlight: An Interview with Anne Chamoyan and Overview of Fresh Spring 2017 Launches


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Beauty Professor: Sisley-Paris Spotlight: An Interview with Anne Chamoyan and Overview of Fresh Spring 2017 Launches



I just ordered the Sisley Sun Glow in Peche Doree. Hopefully the shades will work on me & not look orange. What do you think Monsy?


----------



## Monsy (Mar 15, 2017)

i would gladly get lighter palette


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2017)

Well, I received the lighter palette today & immediately sent it right back. It took so many swipes to get any color & then when I did, the shade did not look natural or right on me at all. For that price, I gotta LOVE it & didn't. The case was a disappointing cheapy light weight plastic feel which I also did not care for. I loved the kabuki brush though.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 18, 2017)

oh no! money saved
thanks elegant


----------



## boschicka (Mar 18, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Well, I received the lighter palette today & immediately sent it right back. It took so many swipes to get any color & then when I did, the shade did not look natural or right on me at all. For that price, I gotta LOVE it & didn't. The case was a disappointing cheapy light weight plastic feel which I also did not care for. I loved the kabuki brush though.



Boo, hiss, Sisley!!! That's so disappointing.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2017)

Yep, for that price I want  great color & substantial pretty packaging. Very disappointed in it. The texture & kabuki was great .


----------



## Monsy (Mar 18, 2017)

yes packaging seemed kind of cheap even in online photos


----------



## Monsy (May 5, 2017)

local nordies got sisley counter i was so pleasantly surprised to see it.

1. everything looked so underwhelming, cheap, white plastic...
2. counter was brand new and all the testers were so ruined ugly and dirty already

so I gave up and walked away


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 5, 2017)

Monsy said:


> local nordies got sisley counter i was so pleasantly surprised to see it.
> 
> 1. everything looked so underwhelming, cheap, white plastic...
> 2. counter was brand new and all the testers were so ruined ugly and dirty already
> ...



That's a bummer. It always surprises me to see nasty testers at a department store. Makes you wonder if they transplanted the testers from an old counter. Either that or all the employees are applying their makeup everyday at the counter.


----------



## Alysse011 (May 5, 2017)

Monsy said:


> local nordies got sisley counter i was so pleasantly surprised to see it.
> 
> 1. everything looked so underwhelming, cheap, white plastic...
> 2. counter was brand new and all the testers were so ruined ugly and dirty already
> ...


I don't blame you. That's not really the experience I'd want either when thinking about spending a large sum on makeup.


----------



## elegant-one (May 5, 2017)

ick!  My Saks has one but they never get anything new in. Same with their Tom Ford counter. YES! I hate watching the SA always applying their makeup from the testers yuck!


----------



## Monsy (May 5, 2017)

I do not blame SA because they are required to wear their own brand and brands are cheap and do not want to give them free stuff but even encourage to come and do their makeup at work with the testers.
and honestly from working in beauty industry testers get messed up in a day - by customers. they either get messed up or stolen.

but the thing is if you only work at 1 counter 1 line come on do your best during your shift to make it look nice, clean them up, shave those lispticks etc...


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 19, 2017)

Anybody getting the set at the Nordstrom's sale? I'm thinking about it and wondering if anyone else is too!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 19, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> Anybody getting the set at the Nordstrom's sale? I'm thinking about it and wondering if anyone else is too!



Well, I keep looking at it 

Hey, that Givenchy pink mascara base is up on NM. I just got it.


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 18, 2018)

New Sisley-Paris Phyto-Lip Twist Mattes and Phyto-Khol Star Waterproof Eyeliners | The Beauty Look Book

Sabrina's review of the new matte lip twists and eyeliners


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 18, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> New Sisley-Paris Phyto-Lip Twist Mattes and Phyto-Khol Star Waterproof Eyeliners | The Beauty Look Book
> 
> Sabrina's review of the new matte lip twists and eyeliners



I have been debating about Ballet for awhile now because I would want it to be a true pink nude on my pigmented lips. Did you get any yet?

Nevermind  I just ordered Ballet


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 18, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I have been debating about Ballet for awhile now because I would want it to be a true pink nude on my pigmented lips. Did you get any yet?
> 
> Nevermind  I just ordered Ballet



I have been debating Ballet as well! Please update me when you get it


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 18, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> I have been debating Ballet as well! Please update me when you get it



Yes, of course.  I really hope that it leans more pink nude. I also wish these were a bit cheaper.


----------



## MakeupAli (Feb 21, 2018)

Has anyone tried the new color correcting primers? I'm interested in the Lavender.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 21, 2018)

MakeupAli said:


> Has anyone tried the new color correcting primers? I'm interested in the Lavender.



 I've had Lavender in my cart since it popped up. I should google it to see of there is any info on it.


----------



## MakeupAli (Feb 21, 2018)

I looked but the complete ingredient list is nowhere to be found. Never do products with alcohol which the Clarins primers have.


----------



## MakeupAli (Feb 22, 2018)

MakeupAli said:


> I looked but the complete ingredient list is nowhere to be found. Never do products with alcohol which the Clarins primers have.



Went into Saks today. Confirmed the product does NOT have alcohol. Tried the product. It's pretty subtle. Ended up getting the Khol eye liner instead in Mystic purple. It's a cool dark-greyish purple and so wearable.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 23, 2018)

Ballet Lip Twist

A warmer slight peach nude rose pink. It's pretty on & I like it a lot, just not that perfect pink nude I was hoping for.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 23, 2018)

MakeupAli said:


> Went into Saks today. Confirmed the product does NOT have alcohol. Tried the product. It's pretty subtle. Ended up getting the Khol eye liner instead in Mystic purple. It's a cool dark-greyish purple and so wearable.



This is the Lavender Primer? If so, it didn't do much?


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 23, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Ballet Lip Twist
> 
> A warmer slight peach nude rose pink. It's pretty on & I like it a lot, just not that perfect pink nude I was hoping for.
> 
> ...


Thank you! It’s pretty, but not the color I was hoping it would be


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 23, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> Thank you! It’s pretty, but not the color I was hoping it would be



Sadly, nope.


----------



## MakeupAli (Feb 26, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> This is the Lavender Primer? If so, it didn't do much?[/QUOTE
> 
> That's right. Even the SA who was probably a newbie was honest enough to say, "I can't see any difference." LOL.  I ended up getting the YSL lavender eye primer/ concealer. And the Sisley Mystic Khol eye liner in purple which is a deep blurple and very pretty.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 15, 2018)

I was looking for swatches of the Beige lipsticks (Beige Jaipur etc) 

Sisley Le Phyto Rouge Lipstick Review & Swatches


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 16, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I was looking for swatches of the Beige lipsticks (Beige Jaipur etc)
> 
> Sisley Le Phyto Rouge Lipstick Review & Swatches


Swatches of all shades Beauty Professor: A Charlotte Tilbury Pillow Talk, Sisley Le Phyto-Rouge and Lawless Seal the Deal Pictorial


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 16, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> Swatches of all shades Beauty Professor: A Charlotte Tilbury Pillow Talk, Sisley Le Phyto-Rouge and Lawless Seal the Deal Pictorial



Thanks!


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 17, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Thanks!


You’re welcome!


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 16, 2018)

I bought Beige Jaipur yesterday. It’s beautiful, and the formula is spectacular as well. The color reminds me of Charlotte Tilbury Penelope Pink. Very Brigitte Bardot.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 31, 2018)

Sisley Le Phyto Rouge - Silverkis' World


----------



## eighthour (Mar 23, 2019)

Any recommendations for best products (going to a country where they're cheaper than in the US)?  I have most of the lip twists, and love them.  Also a couple of the eye twists and some eyeshadows, which are pretty good.  In skincare, I have the black rose mask.  And enjoying the new hair products, but I'm not sure I'd repurchase unless I really see some bargains


----------

